# Questions about Sea Foam and Capacity Plate and Motor



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I bought some sea foam today due to K2's post about it and the overall consensus that it is good stuff. I have a 5hp gamefisher it was mfg by mercury for Sears. They recomend 50:1 mix I have found the motor runs better at 60:1. Will I need to adjust the oil gas mix when I add the sea foam? According to the label it says one ounce per gallon of gas two if the internals are suspected of being extremely dirty would it hurt anything if I were to go 3 ounces per gallon on the initial treatment and then go back to say 1.5 ounces on subsequent treatments through the season? Now for the capacity plate I checked and I don't have one don't ever remember having seen one has anybody figured out how to get one or if you can make one yourself? I have a 14 ft alum Sea Nymph mfg in 1978 and sold at Sunset Sporting Goods. As for the motor It runs really good if I remove the cover.Is there some kind of breather that may be plugged or obstructed that I cannot locate or identify? If not would it hurt anything to cut a couple vents in the cover and where would be the best place to cut them? Also do these small outbards have any lube in the lower unit and if so what kind of oil would I want to put in there?


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Doubling your mixture in your gas may just foul the spark plug?

YES! Your lower unit needs gear oil. A boat shop will have some, I'd always check just to make sure there isn't any water that leaked in it. Usually you never have a problem but checking insures against any surprises.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I'd go with the 2 ounces- great stuff- been using it for years, no need to over do it even though I don't think it would ruin the motor- don't forget it's great on your truck- especially on an old one when the neighbors call the fire dept thinking your truck is on fire.


----------

